# above the knee amputation



## amb9702@yahoo.com (Oct 8, 2015)

How would I code an above the knee amputation due to PVD from diabetes? The amputations we deal with are non-traumatic and I'm having a hard time finding the right codes.


----------



## adevine (Jan 14, 2016)

*Traumatic vs Surgical amputation*

We're also dealing with diagnosing surgical amputations, from the pathology POV.  I'm wondering if there is a coding difference between a traumatic , as in accidental, amputation and surgical amputation.  If you know or hear of any source defining these, please repost!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 14, 2016)

For a nontraumatic amputation diagnosis, you code the diagnosis that necessitates the need for the amputation.  These are not traumatic.  The difference is, a traumatic amputation diagnosis means the limb was severed from the body tru a means of traumatic force, and the limb is already missing when the provider enters the OR.  Non traumatic amputation is due to a diagnosis leading to the death of the limb due to lack of circulation and or presence of infection.  The limb is still attached and the surgeon then thru surgical precision removes the limb.  So you do not code a diagnosis of amputation for this surgery, you code the diagnosis that lead to the decision to remove the limb. Post op you cod surgical aftercare and the amputee status code for acquired absence of limb.


----------

